# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Индия >  Навадвипа Парикрама 2011 фотографии

## Aniruddha das

Навадвипа Парикрама 2011 фотографии.День 1

----------


## Aniruddha das

Навадвипа парикрама 2011. Адхивас

----------


## Gandharvika dd JPS

а больше нету?

----------


## Aniruddha das

> а больше нету?



Пока нет.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Навдвипа Мандала Парикрама 2011. день 2

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

Анируддха прабху!
А можно вас попросить сюда на форум выложить самые лучшие фото!

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Анируддха прабху!
> А можно вас попросить сюда на форум выложить самые лучшие фото!



А что мешает Вам это сделать самому?

----------


## Aniruddha das

день 4

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

У меня нет страницы на фейсбуке! Я как-то создавал, но потом понял, что она мне не нужна.
В общем-то я прошу вас их выложить здесь, потому что мне самому хочется их посмотреть...  :smilies:

----------


## Aniruddha das

День 5

----------


## Aniruddha das

День 6

----------


## Aniruddha das

День 7

----------


## Yashodanandana das JPS

Выложил к себе немного фоток. Снимал балалайкой, так что просьба сильно не критиковать.
Ссылка

----------


## Maral Alim

> День 7


Мои поклоны Aniruddha Прабху,
почемуто не могу открыть Ваши фото или они уже удалены?
Спсибо!

----------


## Maral Alim

> Выложил к себе немного фоток. Снимал балалайкой, так что просьба сильно не критиковать.
> Ссылка


 а можно ли скопировать Ваши снимки Прабху?

----------

